
Sprout Social Gets $10 Million From NEA - pitdesi
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2011/02/22/sprout-social-gets-10-million-from-nea/?mod=google_news_blog
======
geedew
I actually work on this site; and I use it for all of my stuff. It's daily
getting better and we are constantly coming out with new features. I would
highly advocate people to at least try it out, and suggest features and
issues.

